# Southern Showdown IX



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

TTT we will be there...


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i b thurr


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how far from austin texas


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 13 2008, 07:10 PM~10407911
> *how far from austin texas
> *


The fair grounds is about 15 min. south of Louisville,KY. I'm sure you can mapquest it.  Bullitt county Fair Grounds Hwy 245 Sheperdsville,KY. 40165


----------



## hijackedcutlass (Feb 13, 2007)

we will be there with a couple :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

my first.........


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

It will be a good one, as always. Can't wait for the Miss Naughty contest. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Lux Indy will be there


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 17 2008, 05:47 AM~10436776
> *bump
> *


Thanks for the bump. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

T T T :yes:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

1 more time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 clown'n louisville chapter will be there but not me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

again............. :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

to the top


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

to the tizzle


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the bump. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

t
t
t


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 7 2008, 12:59 AM~10596596
> *t
> t
> t
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

Tic
Tac
Toe


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Any suggestions for this year? Comments about last year?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 04:53 PM~10652044
> *:biggrin:
> *


Watup TonyO how you doin today :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 04:54 PM~10652051
> *Watup TonyO how you doin today :wave:
> *


You;re sick dude :barf:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 04:55 PM~10652054
> *You;re sick dude :barf:
> *


Why?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 04:56 PM~10652060
> *Why?
> *


You know why :angry:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 14 2008, 08:43 AM~10651993
> *Any suggestions for this year? Comments about last year?
> *


give me best of show? :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 14 2008, 08:43 AM~10651993
> *Any suggestions for this year? Comments about last year?
> *


Couple of Big tents for shade. Hot and sunny as hell last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@May 14 2008, 09:20 PM~10658343
> *Couple of Big  tents  for shade. Hot and sunny as hell last year.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a thought, I will bring that up at the meeting. uffin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

anybody got any pics from last years show they would like to share. I had a bunch and then the disk in my camara fried on me  Bikini contest is always off da hook :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

bump


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@May 17 2008, 11:36 PM~10679329
> *bump
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 14 2008, 07:43 AM~10651993
> *Any suggestions for this year? Comments about last year?
> *


cut the grass shorter lol


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

T T T


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

b
u
m
p


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Back to the top


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

T T M F T


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Bump


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TO THE TIZZLE


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@May 22 2008, 05:06 PM~10715034
> *T T M F T
> *


Is that "to the mother fuckin' top" :biggrin: From C M F P?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 04:23 PM~10756561
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

backyard bangers always there  uffin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@May 29 2008, 11:51 PM~10768624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

hey brian i will have the truck ready to show for this one


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

can't wait


----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)

bump for a friend


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Times! :thumbsup: uffin: As long as the rain stays away. Whats up with that, I think it's trying to make up for last year.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 4 2008, 06:50 AM~10794871
> *Good Times!  :thumbsup:  uffin: As long as the rain stays away. Whats up with that, I think it's trying to make up for last year.
> *


yeah we'll be there thanks for thinking about us


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PORK CHOP_@Jun 4 2008, 01:17 PM~10797854
> *yeah we'll be there thanks for thinking about us
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No pun intended. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

T T M F T :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Gettin' close! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 9 2008, 08:01 PM~10833950
> *TTT
> *


Thanks for the bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I hear there is going to be some heavy hitters hoppin' this year. Who's all going to hop? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

The miss naughty contest is always good. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

One of the best shows of the year
I'll be there


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the payout for the hydro contest homie....


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 11 2008, 11:53 AM~10846549
> *Whats the payout for the hydro contest homie....
> *


$750-$500-$200 uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jun 11 2008, 11:08 AM~10846194
> *One of the best shows of the year
> I'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 11 2008, 11:53 AM~10846549
> *Whats the payout for the hydro contest homie....
> *


When you going to dance that thing? It's not a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

YEAH MAKE SURE THE GRASS IS SHORT AND THE MIIS NAUGHTY IS AS GOOD AS THE FIRST ONE


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jun 12 2008, 02:42 PM~10856629
> *YEAH MAKE SURE THE GRASS IS SHORT AND THE MIIS NAUGHTY IS AS GOOD AS THE FIRST ONE
> *


I'll mention that to the grounds keeper. uffin: The miss naughty is always good. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

dude i have seen some girls that get up there that made the crowd turn the other way......lol.....that stuff was hilarious....lol


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

holy shit ttt


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

hey brian do you have the entry forms at the store yet


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

t
t
t


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

to the top for brian


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 13 2008, 09:57 AM~10862614
> *dude i have seen some girls that get up there that made the crowd turn the other way......lol.....that stuff was hilarious....lol
> *


Well, some girls are entrys from the crowd. I guess not all of them can be professional dancers. :biggrin: After a couple two-tree drinks, you know how it is.  Not to sure which one your referring to, but they are all usually worthy.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Jun 13 2008, 05:35 PM~10865740
> *hey brian do you have the entry forms at the store yet
> *


This isn't Bryan, but we have some forms here.


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

bump


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

T T M F T! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt 4 showdown


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

hey man how much for 14 inch tires


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 16 2008, 12:48 PM~10879320
> *Well, some girls are entrys from the crowd. I guess not all of them can be professional dancers.  :biggrin:  After a couple two-tree drinks, you know how it is.  Not to sure which one your referring to, but they are all usually worthy.
> *



its always fun regardless.....lol....


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jun 22 2008, 06:25 PM~10927616
> *hey man how much for 14 inch tires
> *


14's are $62.50ea. Very hard to find now a dayz.


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Lots of pictures from last year here:

http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/off-topi...-mega-post.html


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

thanks for the tires, brian always hookin up immortal cant wait to show the truck it will be its first debut 

its a old school lowrider truck what kind of class you all gonna put me in, plus is it gonna be drive through judging i hope it isnt i hate that shit


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

boy this shit is comin up soon cant wait i will be cuttin it close :banghead:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 08:57 PM~10959461
> *thanks for the tires, brian always hookin up immortal cant wait to show the truck it will be its first debut
> 
> its a old school lowrider truck what kind of class you all gonna put me in, plus is it gonna be drive through judging  i hope it isnt i hate that shit
> *


damn cant i get a reply :angry:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 06:57 PM~10959461
> *thanks for the tires, brian always hookin up immortal cant wait to show the truck it will be its first debut
> 
> its a old school lowrider truck what kind of class you all gonna put me in, plus is it gonna be drive through judging  i hope it isnt i hate that shit
> *


Sorry, just got back from Denver. Haven't been on here in a week and a half. Had to do some work in the shop. I have to check on the classes. I'll talk to Bryan today. I think it's going to be like last year, the judges walked around. I'll let you know. uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

westside will ridin through :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

I will be there ......


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i just found out i have to work,gonna miss it this year


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

One more Week


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

R.O. TENNESSEE WILL ROLL IN


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jun 26 2008, 07:57 PM~10959461
> *thanks for the tires, brian always hookin up immortal cant wait to show the truck it will be its first debut
> 
> its a old school lowrider truck what kind of class you all gonna put me in, plus is it gonna be drive through judging  i hope it isnt i hate that shit
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE YOU GOT PICS OF YOUR TRUCK


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

less then a week


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

having a party friday night anybody need directions pm me


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 6 2008, 10:37 PM~11025246
> *having a party friday night anybody need directions pm me
> *


 :biggrin: homie I will try to be there bro.thanks for the invite


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 2 2008, 06:24 AM~10995752
> *westside will ridin through :thumbsup:
> *


All are welcome. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 3 2008, 08:29 PM~11009499
> *I will be there ......
> *


What's up Kevin, hows the convt. coming along? Nice garage, that thing is bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 5 2008, 10:43 PM~11020087
> *One more Week
> *


Countin' down the dayz. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Jul 5 2008, 11:24 PM~11020247
> *R.O. TENNESSEE WILL ROLL IN
> *


Cool, cool uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 6 2008, 09:09 AM~11021425
> *less then a week
> *


ROBBIE, whats going on? Are you hoppin? :biggrin:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

we be there!!!!!!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 7 2008, 06:17 AM~11027043
> *Countin' down the dayz. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 7 2008, 06:22 AM~11027060
> *ROBBIE, whats going on? Are you hoppin? :biggrin:
> *


trying 2 get ready, my plans r


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 8 2008, 05:41 AM~11035869
> *
> *


cool, cool uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11037149
> *cool, cool  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


     :biggrin:     :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats the prizes for the lowrider bike classes?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11042461
> *whats the prizes for the lowrider bike classes?
> *


Trophies uffin:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Jul 6 2008, 01:26 AM~11020256
> *WHAT UP HOMIE YOU GOT PICS OF YOUR TRUCK
> *


no not yet i will take some at the show i aint been doin nothing but working on the mother fucker hard i just finished painting the bed and it wont be finished till friday night :uh: but it will be finished


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 9 2008, 02:18 PM~11046505
> *Trophies uffin:
> *




cool thanks


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 7 2008, 08:19 AM~11027052
> *Cool, cool uffin:
> *



Is there an under construction class??


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

what time does registration start sat?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRLOWZ_@Jul 9 2008, 05:41 PM~11049862
> *Is there an under construction class??
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 10 2008, 08:13 AM~11054307
> *what time does registration start sat?
> *


11 a.m. uffin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

anywayz, what about the weather :biggrin:


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 11 2008, 12:51 PM~11065084
> *ttt
> *


Dam, what up wit that 59 in your avitar. :0


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

see you in the morning


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2008, 12:58 PM~11065121
> *Dam, what up wit that 59 in your avitar. :0
> *


it will be at the show :biggrin:


----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)

thinks brian for getting us inside much love Im a little dissapointed that alot of people didnt show up it ended up bieng a nice sunny day and people need to give up that not drivin shit cause of gas its sucks for sure but the gas prices aint gonna change so we just gotta suck it up for the love of the game


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Anybody get any pics?


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

pix from showdown :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

some more pix :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice pics bro yea i am sorry i missed you i showed up for a hour then had to drive back home to get the girls to work


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

OVER 60 PICTURES posted here:

http://www.unitedridaz.org/gallery/browsei...owseimages&c=35


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

I got coverage at hydroguru.com (Myspace)...



"not dead"


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RootBeer Rider_@Jul 12 2008, 09:14 PM~11074153
> *thinks brian for getting us inside much love Im a little dissapointed that alot of people didnt show up it ended up bieng a nice sunny day and people need to give up that not drivin shit cause of gas its sucks for sure but the gas prices aint gonna change so we just gotta suck it up for the love of the game
> *


CHURCH! :thumbsup: x2


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Where was everyone? The show was about 1/2 of last years. CCE didn't even bring any parts with them...


----------



## 64 Drop (May 21, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DRLOWZ_@Jul 13 2008, 06:31 PM~11078546
> *OVER 60 PICTURES posted here:
> 
> http://www.unitedridaz.org/gallery/browsei...owseimages&c=35
> *



Be sure to check out the gallery of pics...


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

congrats to all the winners and thanks to those that came out to support the show....remember if we don't support shows and stuff like this one pretty soon there won't be any shows to go to...I like kicking it at the park with everyone and chillen and shit but I like showing my car too. I hear alot of people on this site saying fuck car shows and shit but I saw some of those same people this weekend. That tells me they like shows too and there is nothing wrong with that. Also this is one of the marquee shows in the midwest with payouts and all....and I don't know any of the winners that said, "no thanks , I didn't need the money". I believe Brian had to take a loss on this show but he stayed true to all of the payouts...Hop included and threw an event that quite frankly he doesn't HAVE to do. Think what you want and say what you want but I hear alot of people on hear wishing there was a Dixie Manor show again....you never know how bad you miss something until it's gone.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Big Props on the show i had a good time..Much love for all that came to support the show....


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11079332
> *congrats to all the winners and thanks to those that came out to support the show....remember if we don't support shows and stuff like this one pretty soon there won't be any shows to go to...I like kicking it at the park with everyone and chillen and shit but I like showing my car too.  I hear alot of people on this site saying fuck car shows and shit but I saw some of those same people this weekend.  That tells me they like shows too and there is nothing wrong with that.  Also this is one of the marquee shows in the midwest with payouts and all....and I don't know any of the winners that said, "no thanks , I didn't need the money".  I believe Brian had to take a loss on this show but he stayed true to all of the payouts...Hop included and threw an event that quite frankly he doesn't HAVE to do.  Think what you want and say what you want but I hear alot of people on hear wishing there was a Dixie Manor show again....you never know how bad you miss something until it's gone.
> *



X1000


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 13 2008, 09:49 PM~11079332
> *congrats to all the winners and thanks to those that came out to support the show....remember if we don't support shows and stuff like this one pretty soon there won't be any shows to go to...I like kicking it at the park with everyone and chillen and shit but I like showing my car too.  I hear alot of people on this site saying fuck car shows and shit but I saw some of those same people this weekend.  That tells me they like shows too and there is nothing wrong with that.  Also this is one of the marquee shows in the midwest with payouts and all....and I don't know any of the winners that said, "no thanks , I didn't need the money".  I believe Brian had to take a loss on this show but he stayed true to all of the payouts...Hop included and threw an event that quite frankly he doesn't HAVE to do.  Think what you want and say what you want but I hear alot of people on hear wishing there was a Dixie Manor show again....you never know how bad you miss something until it's gone.
> *



Very true. I could help but be disappointed at the turnout. Maybe next year.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

alot of people thought it would rain out, thats probably why it wasnt as good as last year, i didnt even go but thats what i heard


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

top notch cars there was good show i think some people was scared of the rain early sat morning but turned out nice and sunny. but props to cool cars for a great show and a fun time hope it all works out cause this is one of the best shows in the midwest ans lets face it there fading fast so much love for southern showdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Had a great time at Showdown this weekend. Big Shawn, you said it right. Big props to Bryan and CooL CarS for stayin true with the payouts even though im sure he took a loss. Hope, the Lowrider community can come together next year and bring this show back 10 fold next year. 

I posted a video of my truck dancing at myspace.com/travispiper and I know Clint posted about 150 pics from showdown on his myspace page (he is in my top friends, sorry I dont have the link to his page)

PS. Thanks for all the Jello Shots....... :biggrin:


----------



## Wincityrider (Sep 3, 2007)

I got to the show saturday till sat was a big dissapointment to me althouh i did enjoy seein the cover car for lowrider magazine up close that was my highlight of the show only stayed at the show for abouta hour


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yea, I think the weather forcast scared a lot of people off. I personally still think that the bullit county fairgrounds is not the best place for this show, but that is just my opinion. dont get me wrong though, Im soooo glad that we have this show. Brian should be very respected for what he does in the midwest.


----------



## Wincityrider (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 13 2008, 09:52 PM~11081022
> *yea, I think the weather forcast scared a lot of people off.  I personally still think that the bullit county fairgrounds is not the best place for this show, but that is just my opinion.  dont get me wrong though, Im soooo glad that we have this show. Brian should be very respected for what he does in the midwest.
> *


Man its the gas prices and shit hell showdown 3 years ago rained and had a great turnout at the stadium anyways it was nice seeing rob in the pits repen lex to the fullest and btw kentucky is a southern state thats why its called southern showdown


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 13 2008, 06:43 PM~11078306
> *nice pics bro yea i am sorry i missed you i showed up for a hour then had to drive back home to get the girls to work
> *



YEA THATS COOL THANKS I WAS TALKIN TO YOUR HOMIE FOR A LIL WHILE CHECK OUT MY PIX I POSTED IN YOUR FORUM


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wincityrider_@Jul 13 2008, 10:13 PM~11081213
> *Man its the gas prices and shit hell showdown 3 years ago rained and had a great turnout at the stadium anyways it was nice seeing rob in the pits repen lex to the fullest and btw kentucky is a southern state thats why its called southern showdown
> *


THANKS BRO... I'VE BEEN GOING TO SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SENTS DAY ONE AND WILL GO BACK NEXT YEAR. HAD A GOOD. CCE KEEP YOUR HEADS UP ..... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 13 2008, 06:43 AM~11076279
> *pix from showdown :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh: :angry:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

It was a low (no pun) turnout but to me it still was a good show and a good time. the gas prices will affect some peoples travel plans. it has affected mine but the Showdown is one show that i like trying to make every year. thanks to everyone that came out and special thanks to Brian!

LA (not dead)


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Even though it was a small turn out... I had a good time with the project 63 parked underneath the trees.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks for everything brian i had fun. wish there were more cars there, but like shawn said you stayed true to the payouts so im sure you took a loss. as for the entry fee it was 15 for the weekend for one and if you preregistered it was 35 with 2 passes( thats only $5 more for the mathmatically challenged). i'll be there next year and hope more people will come out.


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

If you dont feel like clicking through a bunch of pictures use this link:

http://www.unitedridaz.org/gallery/misc.ph...=0&i=510&stop=0

Sit back and enjoy..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Best murals and graphics :0


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 13 2008, 08:49 PM~11079332
> *congrats to all the winners and thanks to those that came out to support the show....remember if we don't support shows and stuff like this one pretty soon there won't be any shows to go to...I like kicking it at the park with everyone and chillen and shit but I like showing my car too.  I hear alot of people on this site saying fuck car shows and shit but I saw some of those same people this weekend.  That tells me they like shows too and there is nothing wrong with that.  Also this is one of the marquee shows in the midwest with payouts and all....and I don't know any of the winners that said, "no thanks , I didn't need the money".  I believe Brian had to take a loss on this show but he stayed true to all of the payouts...Hop included and threw an event that quite frankly he doesn't HAVE to do.  Think what you want and say what you want but I hear alot of people on hear wishing there was a Dixie Manor show again....you never know how bad you miss something until it's gone.
> *



How true how true. Keep the Faith and keep reppin the Mid West!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd love to do somthing here in Indy, but we need to squash all the B.S. and come back together as a community. We all have the same intrests.

Big ups to Bryan, I am sure that this show was in the red. He never bitched or complained, he just had a good time and went on. 

I say thanks to you Bryan for giving us a quality show, when they are so few and far between.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 11 2008, 06:00 PM~11067232
> *it will be at the show :biggrin:
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: I like that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 14 2008, 01:35 AM~11081960
> *YEA THATS COOL THANKS I WAS TALKIN TO YOUR HOMIE FOR A LIL WHILE CHECK OUT MY PIX I POSTED IN YOUR FORUM
> *


yea i wish i could have stayed but the girls had to be at work at 3 so i had to cut out but yea he did good there is always casper to hang out cause we are selling all of our bikes who knows what will be next :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i like showdown it sucks for the low turn out hell i even came and drove 2 hours to show support and only humg out for less than a hour but i do not like the grounds and i know alot of people that will not go cause of the it being at the ground but no matter where it is we will still support it cause CCE is doing something real good with the show


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 13 2008, 10:09 PM~11080064
> *top notch cars there  was good show i think some people was scared of the rain  early sat morning but turned out nice and sunny.  but props to cool cars for a great show and a fun time hope it all works out cause this is one of the best shows in the midwest ans  lets face it there fading fast so much love for southern showdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ThAnKs 2 EVERYONE that came out to support the show!!! :biggrin: . We had a blast @ the show and AFTER the show!! :biggrin: 
























:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I had fun and appreciate the award


----------



## smithchassis (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11095248
> *ThAnKs 2 EVERYONE that came out to support the show!!!  :biggrin: . We had a blast @ the show and AFTER the show!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Norman! go back to work before you get sent home after the show this year too LOL...


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 15 2008, 04:17 PM~11095248
> *ThAnKs 2 EVERYONE that came out to support the show!!!  :biggrin: . We had a blast @ the show and AFTER the show!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i know u had a good time lol did u drink that whole case?


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smithchassis_@Jul 15 2008, 09:04 PM~11097372
> *Norman! go back to work before you get sent home after the show this year too LOL...
> *



:biggrin: lol ShUt uP bIg dUde :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Jul 15 2008, 09:51 PM~11097955
> *i know u had a good time lol did u drink that whole case?
> *



:biggrin: Almost.... 1-2 Left :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks to Bryan for giving us a show to go to. It was a shame about the low turnout but there were alot of factors that I think led to the turnout. I've know Brian a long time and can say that he does everything he can to try and make the show better each year. He is always wanting everyones opinion of how to make the show better. When people complained about the heat of the parking lot at Papa Johns he moved it back to the faigrounds. When people complained about drive through judging he got rid of that. What we need instead of complaints is for people to make suggestions on things they would like to see for next year to make the show better. Things Brian and the staff at Cool Cars can take into consideration and work on for next year.

Here are a few suggestions I have.
1. Keep the walk around judges. No one likes drive through Judging.
2. Reduce the number of classes. This would reduce the cost associated with the trophies because of all the left over trophies. Take a look at the previous winners and see what classes can be combined and whatnot. 
3. VENDORS VENDOR VENDORS. I can't stress this one enough! Vendors is what pays for a show, The more vendors you have the more money you get to put back into the show. I think there was two food vendors there this year and nothing else? The previous years had alot more vendor support. Vendor money can cover cash payouts in show classes as well as the hop. 
4. Since the shop is closed down it would be a good idea to bring parts to the show and have a CCE booth like previous years. Don't just sell some t shirts sell some product like previous years. I've heard alot of people complaining that they couldn't get their car their cause they needed parts and the shop was closed. This would eliminate that problem.
5. I personally don't have a problem with the entry fee considering we all put thousands into our car so what does 45.00 matter? My concern is the fee stays the same but what you get in return has gone down. All it takes is some phone calls and legwork and you could have things such goodie bags or possibly even a tshirt with car registration. Once again these are things that could be paid for using vendor money and cutting down on the cost of trophies by combining some classes..

These are just a few ideas and opinions I have, of course these are just suggestions if others feel differently then my point of view thats fine but instead of shooting down what I have to say it woul dbe good to hear of ideas others may have to make the show bigger and better then what it once was a few years back. I know Brian would look at and consider all opinions and suggestions everyone has to help the show grow.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 16 2008, 07:58 AM~11101781
> *Thanks to Brian for giving us a show to go to. It was a shame about the low turnout but there were alot of factors that I think led to the turnout. I've know Brian a long time and can say that he does everything he can to try and make the show better each year. He is always wanting everyones opinion of how to make the show better. When people complained about the heat of the parking lot at Papa Johns he moved it back to the faigrounds. When people complained about drive through judging he got rid of that. What we need instead of complaints is for people to make suggestions on things they would like to see for next year to make the show better. Things Brian and the staff at Cool Cars can take into consideration and work on for next year.
> 
> Here are a few suggestions I have.
> ...


Great Suggestions :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Ant, I used to promote alot of shows a long time ago and I have years and years of experience of going to all types of shows. I just want the show to grow and I will help out anyway possible.

One other suggestion I have is to get door prizes. I've been to some shows just for the door prizes. There are enough local businesses that are more then willing to donate items for a show if you just ask them. Look at Casper and all the River City corvettes and other shows, They have tv's, welders, all kinds of stuff they donate. I'm sure Brian could even put some CCE stuff in the door prizes or maybe some type of stereo products.  These would all be donations so it wouldn't cost anything but time and effort to make some calls.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
"I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
This is the most dedicated team that we have ever had. Clint, Travis, Bruce, Andrew, Rodney, Keith, and Donnie "aka" the rookie, are by far the best group of guys that I have ever worked with. We may not be the biggest out there, but there is one thing for sure we are a team. Everyone helping each other, everyone sharing ideas with each other, and everyone getting along. No Bullshit.
To the Cool Cars staff. Despite the long hours of the weekend and the wonderful heat, everyone still gets there jobs done. Although everyone does not always like the jobs you have to do we still get them done. So, for this a special thanks to all of you. Bruce, Derrick, Eric, Jonathan, Dustin, Chris, Brandon, Norma, Sam, Erica, Amanda, Rico, and Brandon. Don't forget Mom and Dad. You are the backbone of the company. Granted most people have no clue of the day in, day out stuff that we deal with, but I do and want to thank you. Also that I appreciate each and everyone of you.
Back to the show, just to let everyone know we do listen to the peoples comments and try to make changes. Some we can do, some we can not. That is why the show moved to Papa John's because people complained about the dust, but then at Papa John's the black top was to hot. We stopped the drive thru judging so people can relax and enjoy the show and not sit in lines. We do listen. It just seems most of the time real comments and suggestions do not make it back to us. We just get the petty bullshit.
Some how everyone always thinks it is a way for us or me to make more money, but no the southern showdown has always been for you the people. Yes we do change, that is to cover cost. Payouts for best of, payouts for bikini contest, and payouts for the hydraulic contest. No matter what the turn out is WE PAY OUT. Not like half the other promoters that change everything the day of the show once you are there. Most everyone has had this happen to them one time or another.
So in closing, I just hope one day that people will come together to give more positive support to be able to make good positive changes. Not only to make the show bigger , but also lowriding itself. Yes, the cost of everything has gone up, but we haven't changed it in several years. Maybe we can cut payouts down. Remember this is for you, the people, to keep lowriding alive and to give everyone shows to attend. Maybe one day, all the haters will wake up and support there interests as well. Or one day there won't be many shows for people to go to, then they can just sit at home behind the computer talking shit and accomplishing NOTHING.
Everyone has a choice and believe it or not it's yours.
Bryan Gillespie 
uffin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I love this show and have been the last 5 or 6 years except this year! I had my son's baseball tournaments in Tennessee where we now live. I agree with you guys 100%. YOU CAN NOT PLEASE EVERYBODY! And I know of a show that promised all kinds of stuff and didn't come up with any of it! So everybody needs to be appreciative that Team CCE still produced what they promised. That is loyalty! All the complainers quit complaining and be happy you had a show to have the opportunity to attend! Our Caddy will be done and there next year!


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks to Brian and the CCE staff i was at the show even though my car couldn't be. From being invovled years ago with shows you are not going to make everyone one happy. I hope to see the show keep going and i'll have the car there next year to support you guys.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Great response Bryan. we know that you have always been there to listen to everyones feedback and willing to make changes to ensure that everyone has a good time. You have always been out there riding aroun din the gold cart talking to people and asking what they liked or disliked abou the show. It really shows that you care about what people want. You can't please everyone and there will always be people that will complain no matter what. The important thing is that you are out there trying which is alot more then other people would do. I have done this show every year since the beginning and I will continue to do so. I am looking forward to what is in store for next year.


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 11:48 AM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...


Thanks for having the show Bryan I'll continue to support it


----------



## Atom Roberts (Feb 7, 2008)

I was one of the guys needing parts... 2 bad pumpheads and no way to get to the show, or I would have been there. This show is our show LOUISVILLE, like brian said it's up to us if its gonna be a success, sounds to me like brian took a big hit doing this show and shellin out all that best of money. I think there can be improvements but unless someone else steps up to the plate and puts up the kind of money it takes to do a show similar to this, let brian continue to do he thing.

BRIAN, *THANK YOU* FOR GIVING US AN ANNUAL SHOW THAT WE CAN ATTEND!!!

if you need absolutely any help planning for next years show give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...




Well said i will always be there love the show ..... If i can help with any thing you know you can always call me ....


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...


 That's what I'm talking about!!!! :biggrin:  
That's My Boss!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Keep the entry fee the same Brian if that makes the payouts the same for Best ofs and Hydraulics. I am sure the people that hop the hell out of their cars and get their cars to the level of being in the running for the best of categories don't mind paying the 45 or (35 if you pre register) in the chance that they may win 500(show) or 700(hop). My $.02 Thanks for the show Brian.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...



well said b and we all thank you for everything you do for us. ive delt with a lot of show promoters as far as hopping goes and have went home empty handed numerious times becouse they didnt make enough money or some other bull shit reason. but not with brian and cool cars if the got there name on it its legit and you dont ever have to worry about it being fair. and you know that the payouts will be there no matter what. i know fisrt hand how much hard work goes into southern showdown and its not for him or the shop its for all of us and for that we thank you so very much. with all the shows fading away we best not let this one slip away. brian you are what this lowriding is all about!!! much props!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## GhetoVille (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jul 16 2008, 02:00 PM~11104330
> *That's what I'm talking about!!!!  :biggrin:
> That's My Boss!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


kiss ass :0 jp. we all had a great time at the show, we have supported southern showdown since the beginning and we will continue to do so. thanks again


----------



## Carlo King (Sep 25, 2005)

Love to see some more pics


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...



We couldn't be a team with out our Captain, so once again, Thank you Bryan, Bruce,Travis, Donnie, Rodney&Keith, and also, Andrew( My Back Bone ).


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

keep southern showdown a live


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robbie_@Jul 17 2008, 10:36 PM~11116463
> *keep southern showdown a live
> *



X 1000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2008, 11:48 AM~11103449
> *I have a direct quote from Bryan, it goes as follows......
> "I would like to first say thank you to all of you that came out to southern showdown this year. Despite the weather forcast, high gas prices, and all the other shows going on in the area you were still there to support the show, again thank you.
> I would also like to give special thanks to all the CCE Team members for all the dedication and hard work that you put in over the last couple years. Always doing your best to be at every show and to put on the best performance that you can.
> ...


----------

